# 140TH Anniversary of St. James Lodge #4 PHA



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/59016670@N07/5459164030/ http://www.flickr.com/people/59016670@N07/


----------



## Beathard (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats.


----------

